# Sibbs Singh wants a Tennis Partner



## sibbssingh (Aug 28, 2015)

I have just arrived in Al Ain, UAE and would like to get to know the Al Ain area and the different communities and just aclimatise to this wonderful city. So looking forward to meeting up with all you Expats and Internationals alike at the usual places. I am based at The Hilton, Al Ain.

If you can suggest any actities or events that I can attend, Please do! I am a sports Mad Guy and love football, golf and most sports. I am an active Golfer and Tennis Player.I am looking for a Tennis Partner & a Pilates Class locally.

Wish me luck and it would be great to hear from my fellow Expats in Al Ain!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

sibbssingh said:


> I have just arrived in Al Ain, UAE and would like to get to know the Al Ain area and the different communities and just aclimatise to this wonderful city. So looking forward to meeting up with all you Expats and Internationals alike at the usual places. I am based at The Hilton, Al Ain.
> 
> If you can suggest any actities or events that I can attend, Please do! I am a sports Mad Guy and love football, golf and most sports. I am an active Golfer and Tennis Player.I am looking for a Tennis Partner & a Pilates Class locally.
> 
> Wish me luck and it would be great to hear from my fellow Expats in Al Ain!


I played tennis for UK in the Junior Olympics, so I would give you a decent partner (friendly knock about, not interested in anything serious) but I live in Abu Dhabi and have no desire to drive to Al Ain.


----------



## sibbssingh (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank You Mate, shame U r not around here. I do come to Abu Dhabi on business sometimes.


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

have you found your tennis mates? if you are interested to play somewhere in between beginner-average, feel free to msg me.:fingerscrossed: al wadi park of course so it's free


----------

